# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Pikturat e mia

## Akili-A

keto jane disa nga pikturat e mia....
Jepni mendimin tuaj.....

----------


## Akili-A

Pastel ne karton....

----------


## Akili-A

Vaj ne canvas....

----------


## Akili-A

vaj ne canvas....

----------


## Akili-A

vaj ne canvas...

----------


## bebushja

Shume Sdi Te Vlersoj Nga Ana Artistike Pikturen
Por Me Pelqyen Kure I Pash, Urime:)

----------


## Akili-A

> Shume Sdi Te Vlersoj Nga Ana Artistike Pikturen
> Por Me Pelqyen Kure I Pash, Urime:)


Faleminderit per vleresimin.....

----------


## Akili-A

vaj ne canvas.......

----------


## DI_ANA

Me pelqejne shume pikturat dhe bota domethenese e tyre.
Pergezime dhe suksese artistit!

----------


## Akili-A

> Me pelqejne shume pikturat dhe bota domethenese e tyre.
> Pergezime dhe suksese artistit!



faleminderit......

----------


## Visage

Wow, beautiful, sidomos ai portreti i femijes, i bere deri ne detaj.

Une fatkeqesisht smarr vesh nga pikturat sepse skam pasur ndonjehere as talent as durim te pikturoj, por nje shok imi qe merret me to me ka thene qe eshte e veshtire te nxjerresh nje portret personi ashtu sic eshte personi.

Edhe njehere urime. :)

----------


## Akili-A

> Wow, beautiful, sidomos ai portreti i femijes, i bere deri ne detaj.
> 
> Une fatkeqesisht smarr vesh nga pikturat sepse skam pasur ndonjehere as talent as durim te pikturoj, por nje shok imi qe merret me to me ka thene qe eshte e veshtire te nxjerresh nje portret personi ashtu sic eshte personi.
> 
> Edhe njehere urime. :)


flm....ai portreti eshte i mbeses time 3 vjec....

portreti eshte i veshtire por me i veshtire eshte te futesh propozimin tend siper realitetit pa e deformuar ate......

----------


## Akili-A

vaj ne canvas......
ky eshte nje paysage i pa perfunduar.......

----------


## Akili-A

pastel ne karton te zi......i paperfunduar
ky eshte nje riprodhim i imi...... i marre nga Changall.....

----------


## Zzanushjaa

shume bukur,,,edhe une nuk marr shume vesh ne kete profesion por ama syri din ta vlerson te bukuren nga e shemtuara...suksese edhe te me tutjeshme...:)

----------


## idushe_

Shume piktura te bukura !

Me pelqyen jasht mase :)  Pikturoj dhe una  po jo kaq bukur sa ti ! 
Suksese !

----------


## PINK

good job Akil .

----------


## km92

Vertet te bukura :)


Suksese..

----------


## FENIXI

shume te bukura akil urime,megjithate duket puna e nje amatori"mos e mer per ofendim te lutem"

----------


## Akili-A

faleminderit per kritikat inkurajuese........jam akoma ne hapat e para ne vaj,(me perpara punoja me pastel)....dhe me duhet shume pune per te permiresuar tekniken si dhe per te krijuar stilin tim.....

keto jane dy punet e fundit nga nje koleksion me fruta qe kam filluar....them te bej nja 20 piktura vetem me fruta (ne pozicionin close up)......

----------

